
Comcast Protests “Shake Down” of Alleged BitTorrent Pirates - brd
http://torrentfreak.com/comcast-protests-shake-down-of-alleged-bittorrent-pirates-120612/
======
frankydp
This is a pretty big change in policy. Does anyone have any ideas on why they
would shift policy this much? My only guesses would be the following in order
of likelihood:

1) Expected court rulings 2) Cost of compliance with no real legal obligation
to do so 3) Leadership change to someone that is against this kind of
copyright enforcement

~~~
sp332
Probably the cost of compliance, especially since they have a point (that
court orders should be used in pursuit of court proceeding instead of
shakedowns). Comcast owns a majority stake in NBC Universal so I don't think
they're looking to weaken any _real_ copyright enforcement measures.

~~~
mayneack
They also have gotten pretty bad publicity in the past for their bandwidth
restrictions to torrent users. Might be affecting the bottom line (more than
piracy is affecting NBC).

